# His and Hers Jewelry Boxes



## Dave Winters (Jun 29, 2009)

Curly Maple and Crotch Walnut. I s'pose you could put a pen in it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







These are smallish,12" long x 5" wide x 4" tall. Bottoms are Sapele veneer ply.
Post joints are #0 biscuits. Screwed the biscuit jointer right to a jig, and then the parts are held with a toggle clamp. Surprisingly precise.. 
Hinge is just an 1/8" brass rod.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 29, 2009)

_Very nice, the contrasting woods work well together!_

_I bought a mini biscuit cutter several years ago, used it once or twice and have all but forgotten about it. Looks like I need to blow the dust off and use it again! _


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow those are awesome


----------



## VisExp (Jun 29, 2009)

Dave, the jewelry boxes look awesome.  The grain on both the woods is stunning and they look great together.  Very nice work.



Texatdurango said:


> _I bought a mini biscuit cutter several years ago _



My Porter Cable biscuit cutter will do #0, #10 and #20.  You just have to switch the blade out to a smaller one for the #0


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2009)

I like also, I second the contrasting wood, really stands out.


----------



## artme (Jun 30, 2009)

Maaaate!! They are something else!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 1, 2009)

Really beautiful boxes.  So well finished.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 1, 2009)

Where could I get a reasonably inexpensive biscuit jointer? I have wanted one for a long time, but everytime I look at them, they are way too expensive for me..


----------



## mickr (Jul 1, 2009)

lovely work..lovely design


----------



## MDWine (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done!
A very simple and clean design, nice combination of color.
Congrats


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job.  Great selection of wood.



USAFVET98 said:


> Where could I get a reasonably inexpensive biscuit jointer? I have wanted one for a long time, but everytime I look at them, they are way too expensive for me..



I bought mine I think from harbor freight about 10 years ago.  Its a ryobi, reconditioned. Never had a problem and all you do is turn a dial to get the three different sized cuts. No changing of cutters.  The dial regulates how deep and wide the cut is to fit the 0, 10 & 20 biscuits.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 2, 2009)

So very nice! would be awesome with the top of the range pen kit in contrasting woods.
resting in them.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2009)

VisExp said:


> My Porter Cable biscuit cutter will do #0, #10 and #20.  You just have to switch the blade out to a smaller one for the #0



I realized I had made a mistake and wanted to correct myself :redface:

The PC 557 will make 4 different size cuts.  It comes with two blades, a 4" and a 2".  The 4" will cut size #0, #10 and #20.  A quick change to the 2" blade and you can cut the smaller #FF slots.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice, i like to make boxes to. I can appreciate the work involved.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 4, 2009)

Both boxed are beautifully done and the design is really nice.


----------



## Dave Winters (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words...
-Dave


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 9, 2009)

That is a wonderful looking set.
Beautiful


----------

